# Quest Centec Bow Review



## sfbandit (Oct 25, 2009)

I just sold my crossbow. I’m now looking for a compound. I just seen your post here, I saw your video a couple of days ago. It looks from the video you did that is a hard hitting bow. I’m planning on buying one next week. With that being said, I’ve really appreciated your YouTube videos over the years and just wanted to say Thank You. Nelson.


----------

